# Does anyone have more photos of this "GODZLR" R34 GTR?



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

If you have more photos or information please post it here, I love this car!

http://www.the-lowdown.com/media/event/all-stars/qld/r34.jpg


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Google images brought up one or 2 more including the one you allready have. Quick search brings em up.


----------



## Oz_GTR_Boy (Mar 24, 2006)

A couple I took from that weekend down on the Gold Coast..
http://postimg.org/image/flj7dgxcz/
http://postimg.org/image/6igg6662f/


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That front splitter should be dark, but it looks very weird but nice.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Dont normally like green but that looks good!


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

bluesky said:


> Dont normally like green but that looks good!


Same here,not keen on the green but it's still nice.


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

LiamGTR said:


> That front splitter should be dark, but it looks very weird but nice.


Love that, makes a nice change from the norm. the splitter looks like its prepped for paint to me.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Agree with the comments on the splitter, still looks ace tho


Chris


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Buzby said:


> the splitter looks like its prepped for paint to me.


It looks like some kind of white/silver carbon, I could be wrong but I agree either way it still looks great.


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Here is one


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Ohhhh hell.


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

That's looks epic, something totally different to the usual 34's.


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Agreed, looks awesome. 

What I want to know is what is done to the cam covers? They look awesome?


----------

